
Government moving to make Airbnb illegal in Mexico City - obiefernandez
https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/morena-lawmaker-wants-to-prohibit-airbnb-in-mexico-city/
======
obiefernandez
Feels like a kick 'em while they're down move to me, and would further punish
landlords of expensive rentals.

------
joeblow9999
protectionism will never go away

